# Teasing your wife or girlfriend



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Have any other men here ever gave their wives or girlfriends passionate hugs and kisses, then when they were so into them enjoying themselves you simply stopped, smiled at them and left them alone? I have and it has produced the most intense sex sessions ever, usually initiated by her. Have you had similar results? Ladies you to can chime in and share your experiences as well.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

There have been times that I kept getting her close with my tongue stopping before the big O. I keep alternating between tongue and c*ck. When I felt she could not stand it anymore, I took her all the way. WOW did she ever explode when I finally let her!!!


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing romantic_guy. But I'm not talking about doing it while having sex with our women but while still having our clothes on.

I believe the holding back creates sexual tension that may not be expected from the woman. It also shows sexual self control from the man as well as proof that not every act of attention and affection is a prelude to sex. 

I would be lying if I said that I did not extremely enjoy this non-sexual kind of attention and affection I give and receive from her.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

morituri said:


> Thanks for sharing romantic_guy. But I'm not talking about doing it while having sex with our women but while still having our clothes on.
> 
> I believe the holding back creates sexual tension that may not be expected from the woman. It also shows sexual self control from the man as well as proof that not every act of attention and affection is a prelude to sex.
> 
> I would be lying if I said that I did not extremely enjoy this non-sexual kind of attention and affection I give and receive from her.


I have gotten that to work as well. I came up from behind her, gentely pinned her against the counter and whispered hard into her ear how much I wanted her. I then walked away with a wink as I turned the corner. That evening finished up very well for us.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

handcuff her to the bed and go out and see a movie, have a few beers and then come back sort of thing?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Hubs has tried. But then he's back in a few minutes to finish what he started


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

that_girl

With a hot babe wife like you, do you blame him?


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

We do this....tease each other. 

He's retired, I go to work in the a.m...... Sometimes (ok, often) there is a looooooong hot kiss goodbye, maybe groping, maybe stroking.... and then I'm gone to work and we both smile all day... waiting.

Just one example.... keeps us horny.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

A side benefit for me is that it helps warm up the ol' engine. I can't get it ready like I could when I was 21 years old - no matter how delusional I want to be.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I tease the crap out of him. I just sent him a text about what I want to do to him tonight at 10:02 :rofl:

He texted back ".............."

lolll


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I tease the crap out of him. I just sent him a text about what I want to do to him tonight at 10:02 :rofl:
> 
> He texted back ".............."
> 
> lolll



You do realize that there are legions of men out there who hate your husband's guts, don't you?


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

morituri said:


> Have any other men here ever gave their wives or girlfriends passionate hugs and kisses, then when they were so into them enjoying themselves you simply stopped, smiled at them and left them alone? I have and it has produced the most intense sex sessions ever, usually initiated by her. Have you had similar results? Ladies you to can chime in and share your experiences as well.


Cooking dinner, he has come up to me without saying a word, gently pushed my hair to one side, kissed my neck in that certain spot and then as I'm turning around to face him and going weak at the knees, he's just given me a cheeky smile and walked away. Hot damn.

And yes, it's part of a good build-up.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

I tried this on Sat. morning. We were going through junk in the basement where it was close quarters (ever seen that show hoarders?). I needed to climb over her to set something down. I sat in her lap and kissed her. She indicated she liked that and we went back to sorting. She is off today so Sunday night had an opportunity to act on what I started Sat. morning. I asked her Sunday night but she declined. :scratchhead:


----------



## ChubbieOwl (Nov 19, 2011)

morituri said:


> Have any other men here ever gave their wives or girlfriends passionate hugs and kisses, then when they were so into them enjoying themselves you simply stopped, smiled at them and left them alone? I have and it has produced the most intense sex sessions ever, usually initiated by her. Have you had similar results? Ladies you to can chime in and share your experiences as well.



Haha, you have discovered one of the secrets to pleasing most women. The longer you draw it out, the better the results. Sometimes my husband teases me for days just so that he gets the result he wants, which is usually me getting on top of him and completely taking control, even holding down his arms. 
He is much stronger than I am, but he still lets me pretend I am holding him down LOL.


----------



## GoodToBeMarried (Jun 28, 2012)

Sometime, I'm high in the day but by wife is not. So I'll tell her, let me penetrate her and release, but she's not allow to O. Since she's not high (or in the mood,.... she thinks....), she'll allow me.

But after that, she'll confess to me, she's horny for the entire day. And of course, when nigh falls, we have our "second course", this time she's THE tiger while I the lamb (WOT). 

So I wholeheartedly agree with OP, in principle.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> handcuff her to the bed and go out and see a movie, have a few beers and then come back sort of thing?


I think using a bike lock and chaining her to the water heater in the basement builds anticipation much more than handcuffing her to the bed. Leave her phone next to her on vibrate and text her while you are at the movies. She will know you are thinking about her when she hears the vibrations of the phone on the cold cement. Unfortuantely with the blind fold on, she won't get to see what is typed until later.

This always leads to the most intense sessions.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

morituri said:


> Have any other men here ever gave their wives or girlfriends passionate hugs and kisses, then when they were so into them enjoying themselves you simply stopped, smiled at them and left them alone? I have and it has produced the most intense sex sessions ever, usually initiated by her. Have you had similar results? Ladies you to can chime in and share your experiences as well.


OMG my boyfriend does this all the time.It's infuriating and sexy and drives me insane lol

Of course,i do it to him too so I guess we're even.

We flirt all day via text then tease each other all evening at home. At bed time oh it's ON!!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I was putting a load of laundry on, wearing my pajamas. He stepped into the room and after a few seconds ran his hand over my lower back/hips and made a sexy noise. I laughed and asked "Does me doing the laundry turn you on?" He said in a sexily assertive voice "No, but seeing the small of your back does.." then trailed his finger tips across the exposed part of my lower back between my shirt and pajama bottoms. Gave me that damn cheeky smile then walked away. mrow.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

I blushed and smiling ear to ear when I read the initial thread...


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

I called my wife from work the other day, gave her a heads up (or possibly down ...) about what I had planned for her when I got home ....

.. when I actually got home, we had to deal with the kids, dinner, laundry, etc ... but with the occasional reminder that plans were still on, she was quite hot & bothered by bed time


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Yep.
I do it all the time.
It builds intensity and keeps her guessing.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I do this daily, can't help myself, her reactions are always cute, though sometimes a little on the animalistic side heh, and sometimes she complains (hence my thread "left hanging")

I believe more men should learn how to do this, it's tried and proven! Sexual tension is everything and can result in the most explosive sex ever. When my wife and I were "just friends" we were teasing each other for a full year (I was with someone else at that time)... when we finally lost it and got together - the most intense sex in my life. The beginning of our relationship.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

morituri said:


> Have any other men here ever gave their wives or girlfriends passionate hugs and kisses, then when they were so into them enjoying themselves you simply stopped, smiled at them and left them alone? I have and it has produced the most intense sex sessions ever, usually initiated by her. Have you had similar results? Ladies you to can chime in and share your experiences as well.


Yup. My wife has called me a tease on more than a rare occasion.

:smthumbup:


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> OMG my boyfriend does this all the time.It's infuriating and sexy and drives me insane lol
> 
> Of course,i do it to him too so I guess we're even.
> 
> We flirt all day via text then tease each other all evening at home. At bed time oh it's ON!!


Who can wait until bedtime.


----------



## Shiksa (Mar 2, 2012)

I would love to feel desired outside of the bedroom. I get kisses, but they are pecks and hugs, but not the grab your tushy, come hither hugs. I ask my H what gets him going outside being nakie with me and he can't tell me. I keep trying, but so far texting, grabbing him, suggestive comments don't do it. I'm not giving up.

God, I would love it if my H tried what the OP suggested. I think my H is afraid of what would happen if he did!!


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Do it regularly. She says I wake the monster up when I do that! LOL


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

morituri said:


> You do realize that there are legions of men out there who hate your husband's guts, don't you?


Ya and there are woman out there jealous that you have ahusband that can rush home to that. I would love to be abelt o send my husband a sexy text like that and have him close enough to come home at night.....


----------



## MrsKy (May 5, 2012)

My husband will send risqué emails about what he wants to do to me when he comes home. My husband also mentions when he touches my bum or breasts in my sleep.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

It works both ways. You know how guys on here are always saying that men want to feel desired sexually..... well, do something a bit sexy and leave him hanging. He knows you want him, and the anticipation is hot for him too! We do this.... pretty much daily.... 

...and life is gooooooooooood!


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

Sometimes I think I didn't do it to her, was because if it was reversed then I will be mad being so horny but couldn't release at that moment (feeling very frustrated, I hate it during my High School dating days, having a very sexy gf who was a great teaser).
But I am willing to give it a try, seeing how women in TAM seems to love it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mr.not.so.right (Aug 28, 2012)

This is a great idea, sexual tension really does improve sex drastically


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Well, I was going to TRY to tease her and make her wait!

Last Friday, our day off together, I planned a picnic in a fairly secluded spot by a river. I asked her to dress sexy so she wore cute little short shorts and a top with no bra (and she has the PERFECT small breasts to dress that way!) I packed a picnic basket with wine and cheese and when we got to the spot I put the "Liberator Escapes Pad" down and we just ate and talked. I then laid her back and started passionately kissing her while moving my hand up her shirt then for a while then up her leg to her pu$$y. She started moving and moaning. After a while I said, "Let's go home." She said, "No way!" and took me into the woods. She was so wet and ready that she had to have it then!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I believe this thread should be stickied, saves folks writing up the same suggestions repeatedly.



> seeing how women in TAM seems to love it.


And don't stop even if they confess to "hate it" hehe


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

It was very good. I gave her hot kisses and played with her breast in the morning before I went to work yesterday. When I kissed down her neck, I can feel she's getting hot. But I just stopped, smiled and walked away.
In the afternoon, I began texting her what I'm gonna do to her tonight. She got horny to the point she send me a picture of her wet ***** through bbm. The rest follows automatically.... 

We did it for almost 2 hour, after the first orgasm she just kind of feeling good, but couldn't reach the second.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

blueskies30 said:


> Ya and there are woman out there jealous that you have ahusband that can rush home to that. I would love to be abelt o send my husband a sexy text like that and have him close enough to come home at night.....


You mean I A AM A MAN that women can rush home to that. I am a man who loves women in all shapes and forms.


----------

